
How we hacked Intercom to create a MVP - sanghi
https://www.indiehackers.com/forum/post/-Kx2i-CLU1EoO1DRHvV1
======
mtmail
You submitted basil.chat and the blog post already. Submitting a 3 sentence
indihackers post which just tell us to go to the same URLs is redundant.

